
Future of Postgres-XL - uyoakaoma
https://blog.2ndquadrant.com/future-of-postgres-xl/
======
saosebastiao
Is citus a fork of Postgres-XL?

~~~
anarazel
No, it's entirely independent, unless you count PostgreSQL as the common bit.

